# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  لنتعرف على جزيرة ايثوس المحرمة على الاناث!

## هدوء عاصف

*جزيرة ايثوس المحرمة على الاناث!* 



*تأسست هذه الجزيرة في القرن الثامن في جزيرة يونانية في  بحر إيجة جمهورية غربية تسمى ايثوس. وهي مكونة من رهبان منعزلين لم يبلغ  عددهم حوالي 4 آلاف وفيها أكثر من عشرون ديراً. وقد حرم هؤلاء على النساء  دخول الجزيرة لذلك لم تطأها قط أي أمرأة حتى اليوم.

والغريب في  الأمر أنهم كذلك يمنعون دخول إناث الحيوانات، وقد أصرت ملكة النمسا  إليزابيث على زيارة المكان واستطاعت ذلك، ولكن بعد أن حملوها على محمل خاص  بدون أن تمس الأرض.*
*
*
*
*
*
***

**

**

----------


## احمد امين

ايش السبب ممنوع دخول النساء...............

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]السبب يا صديقي انها هالجزيرة كل سكانها من الرهبان والرهبان معروف عنهم انهم ما بتزوجوا .. [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ايش السبب ممنوع دخول النساء...............


بقولك رهبان ما بتزوجو أبد هيط بعتقدو عندهم مثل مدينة بدون اطفال .

----------


## احمد امين

مممم مشان هيك مشكور [هدوء]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب محمود للمسحيين بس ولا لكل مش راضي يتزوج  :SnipeR (102):  :SnipeR (102):  :SnipeR (102):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:110104 EmM12 Prv:  بلاش واحنا ما بدنا اياهم

----------


## دليلة

يسلمووووووو ع الموضوع اول مرة اسمع هيك شي عيش تشوف  :Goudgrijp 12 13:

----------

